# Media  > Creator Showcase >  Huerta art

## AndrewHuerta

Aaah, my old thread got deleted. Ok, thats cool. Here's a new thread with new art.

Quick shout out! Jinnrise #10 is out! Its the last issue of Jinnrise Vol.1 so I made sure the drawings looked pretty. Grab a copy and let me know what you think. I'm always trying to get better.



Huerta

----------


## Mormel

Is this a cover or is it interior art?

I must admit I'd never heard of this series before this very post. Your artwork is amazing. Is it available in comic book stores, or is it order-exclusive?

----------


## AndrewHuerta

> Is this a cover or is it interior art?
> 
> I must admit I'd never heard of this series before this very post. Your artwork is amazing. Is it available in comic book stores, or is it order-exclusive?


Thank you! 

And that splash page is interior art. Here is the preview pages from CBR

http://www.comicbookresources.com/?p...eview&id=21531

And you can buy it on comixology or any comic shop/amazon/ebay etc.

----------


## AndrewHuerta

Recently drew Robocop and the All-New Ghost Rider

----------


## Mari

Your Robocop artwork is very cool!  :Cool:

----------


## thor

Wow, this is so colorful and fun to look at!!! I love it. Hope you post more.

----------


## AndrewHuerta

Part 1

----------


## AndrewHuerta

Hey guys, JINNRISE VOLUME #2 TPB is out tomorrow and it is awesome! So grab a copy

----------


## AndrewHuerta

Another Jinnrise page

----------


## Dr Mike 2000

You've got a really distinctive style there - I like it! Everything looks a bit crinkly, for want of a better word.

----------


## Cotton

Very impressive, here's some of my art:

image.jpg

But seriously very impressive artwork.

----------


## AndrewHuerta

haha we all have to start somewhere

Heres a Recent commission

----------


## AndrewHuerta

Anyone going to Long Beach Comic- Con this weekend?

----------


## AndrewHuerta

Long Beach Comic-Con was a success. I also got to meet Ralek Gracie who liked my work and even bought my JINNRISE comic. 

Anyway, here are the commission pieces I did at the show

----------


## AndrewHuerta



----------


## AndrewHuerta

Hey fellas. Been really busy on super-secret stuff but I am selling some arts and stuff, check it:

My last signed copy of Jinnrise volume 2 132 pages, 1 original page pencils from Pathfinder #1(Valeros splash) and a print of different character heads for $150.00. PM or email me if interested.

----------


## AndrewHuerta



----------


## BigLbo

that X-O is bad ass.  glad to see your stuff back on here again.

----------


## AndrewHuerta

> that X-O is bad ass.  glad to see your stuff back on here again.


Thanks, BigLbo!

Here's 2 recent covers I did for Dynamite/Paizo's new Pathfinder series

----------


## AndrewHuerta



----------


## AndrewHuerta

Last one for now

----------


## AndrewHuerta



----------


## AndrewHuerta

Heads up to my Cali heads

**FREE ADMISSION to Phat Con this Saturday at Dave and Busters at The Outlets at Orange!**



It aint even saturday yet and I already got a commission request (of Thragg). If anyone wants a commision like this at Phat Con, it'll run you $80.00

----------


## AndrewHuerta

The other commissions I did at/for Phat Con 2015

----------


## AndrewHuerta

Hey fellas. Ive been asked a few times if I sell prints and originals, so i signed up with bigcartel.com to start selling stuff. 

This INVINCIBLE FUTURE piece is 1 of 2 prints available for sale at the http://huertaart.bigcartel.com



Peace!

----------


## AndrewHuerta

Showing love to the new Aquaman.



Original is for sale at my shop. http://huertaart.bigcartel.com

----------


## AndrewHuerta

I will be at the 2015 Long Beach Comic Expo this weekend - 2/28 & 3/1. I'll have a table at Artist Alley, so come through and say wats up.



peace

----------


## BigLbo

that thanos is fukn crazy.  good stuff.  you going to do wondercon in anaheim this year??

----------


## AndrewHuerta

> that thanos is fukn crazy.  good stuff.  you going to do wondercon in anaheim this year??


Its a maybe. If I do go, I'll be chilling at someone elses booth, tho.

Well, Long Beach Comic Expo 2015 is over. It was slow but I still did alright and got to hang out with some of the homies, misses and little monster.

And here is the Thanos I had colored up by Royce “Fooray” Southerland. 



Prints of the Mad Titan are for sale at my shop. huertaart.bigcartel.com

----------


## AndrewHuerta

WIP commission of Black Panther vs Klaw

----------


## AndrewHuerta

I will be there friday and saturday, chilling at the Bad To The Bone table. Stop by and say howdy.

----------


## AndrewHuerta

Commission head sketches from Wondercon 2015

----------


## AndrewHuerta

And this is the last commission "sketch" from Wondercon. Spent extra time on this one cuz the guy i did it for has been supporting my work since 2010 ( maybe longer cant remember). 
I am taking commissions, so hit me up if youre interested.

----------


## AndrewHuerta

Here's a HADES illus I did for BAD TO THE BONE clothing.

Check them out http://www.bonefashion.us

----------


## AndrewHuerta

Finally done. This one took a minute but I know the buyer will be happy.



Funny thing about these marker commissions, in the beginning, i have no idea what im doing, but towards the end it all starts to come together.
I am open for commissions. So hit me up if you want something crazy.

----------


## giftrevolver

man, your art is alive and active!! Crazy ....Good stuff dude

-Gift-

----------


## AndrewHuerta

In honor of the greatness that is Avengers: Age of Ultron, heres a quick one of VISION.

----------


## Pa5cal

> In honor of the greatness that is Avengers: Age of Ultron, heres a quick one of VISION.


Very nice work, man; cool. May be I'll throw a quick sketch myself tonight; if I can get over this damn cold!

----------


## AndrewHuerta

I can finally show off this comic I did for Sideshow Collectibles new property, Court of the Dead. The comic is called "Call of The Valkyrie" and you can read the whole thing for free here - http://courtofthedead.com/characters...f_the_valkyrie

And here are the cover and pages without the lettering.

----------


## AndrewHuerta



----------


## AndrewHuerta



----------


## AndrewHuerta



----------


## Altitron

Ridiculous stuff. I love the vibrant style of your work.

----------


## AndrewHuerta

Another commission done. 

Yay.

----------


## Cherry-Man

So much to be amazed by and discover in every image. A lot of talent here.

----------


## I_Wumbo_You_Wumbo

Wow. Those past six pieces are really cool. I really like the expressions on all your drawings, and the small blocks of background shading you have coming off each character. Very unique and I hope you keep posting stuff, it's stunning.

----------


## AndrewHuerta



----------


## AndrewHuerta

1 commish down, 3 more to go.

----------


## BigLbo

i fukn LOVE that madvillian piece.  when i move and get my mancave up and going i'm definitely going to hit you up for a commission,  maybe Dr Octagon??  what would something like that cost??

----------


## AndrewHuerta

> i fukn LOVE that madvillian piece.  when i move and get my mancave up and going i'm definitely going to hit you up for a commission,  maybe Dr Octagon??  what would something like that cost??


Thanks, brotha. Would probably run around 150-200. Depends on whats going on in the drawing.

----------


## AndrewHuerta

Another commission finished

----------


## AndrewHuerta

Aright, people. Long Beach Comic Con is in 2 weeks! September 12-13, 2015, and I will be there. Due to the increase in demand for comic-con commissions and the extra stress that comes with it, for the first time, I will be doing Pre-Con commissions. The list is open as of right now. INFO below:
Head Sketch - prismacolor markers
On 9” x 12” bristol paper: $40
Bust Sketch - prismacolor markers
On 9” x 12” bristol paper: $80
1 Character Full Figure Sketch - prismacolor markers
On 9” x 12” bristol paper: $200
Artwork will be delivered at the convention. No exceptions.
Paypal payment required unless otherwise noted.
Email/PM me with your character request here thehuerta@yahoo.com

----------


## AndrewHuerta

Long Beach Comic Con 2015 commission sketches

----------


## comicwiz

From the work I've seen, you got some pretty nice work going. Jagged style looks very wild. I love the Colossus.

----------


## jacobhalton

just....wow.

----------


## AndrewHuerta

Been busy but finally got time to post this. I have some Jinnrise 2 prints left for sale. (arab & english ver.) they’re going for $25 a piece (add $10 for shipping). Also, with every purchase I will include an original pencil head sketch of whatever character you want, just like the ones you see below.

Jinnrise 2 print


Head Sketches so far

----------


## AndrewHuerta

[/URL]
If youre interested, email me at thehuerta@yahoo.com or PM me. 

Peace

----------


## AndrewHuerta

> From the work I've seen, you got some pretty nice work going. Jagged style looks very wild. I love the Colossus.


Appreciate it!




> just....wow.


Thank you, sir.  :Smile:

----------


## AndrewHuerta

Recent commissions

----------


## AndrewHuerta

My entries for the Battle Chasers: Nightwar Creature Contest.

You can support the Battle Chasers: Nightwar video game kickstarter at https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...asers-nightwar

----------


## AndrewHuerta

Hey fellas. I finally got the balls to start my own comic using PATREON. Please check out the link, and if you like what you see, help me make some dope comics for you to enjoy. 

https://www.patreon.com/andrewhuerta?ty=h



Peace!

----------


## AndrewHuerta

Recent commissions

----------


## AndrewHuerta

HERE IT IS! The cover for my new web-comic, SOVEREIGN #1. 



You can pledge at www.patreon.com/andrewhuerta to get first look at Sovereign goodness and to keep the webcomic going. Thanks again for the support.

Huerta

----------


## AndrewHuerta

Busy, busy, busy. Support legit movies and go see #CREED on November 25, 2015. Colors by the amazing Joshua Perez

----------


## iarerichard

Some great art! Keep posting. Think you'd be great at doing Swamp Thing.

----------


## AndrewHuerta

Pages 1 and 2 of my creator-owned comic SOVEREIGN are up! Enjoy.





*You can support the comic at patreon.com/andrewhuerta the funds will help me produce the comic on a more regular basis.

Huerta

----------


## AndrewHuerta

I have a feeling this secret project Ive been working on for the past year or so isnt going to happen anymore, so here I am posting the cover.

----------


## BigLbo

looks interesting and i wish more stories used the bay area as a setting.  is dude wearing a hieroglyphics medallion??

----------


## AndrewHuerta

> looks interesting and i wish more stories used the bay area as a setting.  *is dude wearing a hieroglyphics medallion??*


He is indeed.

Secret project pages 1,2 and 3

----------


## BigLbo

> He is indeed.


awesome!!!!

----------


## misternobody

> The other commissions I did at/for Phat Con 2015


Looove the Thanos pic!

----------


## AndrewHuerta

Secret project pages 4,5 and 6

----------


## AndrewHuerta

Last pages from my secret project

----------


## AndrewHuerta

Happy new Years, everyone! 

This is a reminder that till the end of January Im having a crazy art sale where all my original art is on sale for only $40 a pop. From Pathfinder/Jinnrise/ Court of The Dead Comic pages, pinups and whatever else is in my gallery, all $40. 



Also check out my instagram profile https://www.instagram.com/huertaart4sale/ all that is art $40 as well. Shipping is not included. If interested note me or email me at thehuerta@yahoo.com

Side note: Sale is to help me fund my comic Sovereign �� 

Peace

----------


## AndrewHuerta

Pg.3 of my creator-owned comic SOVEREIGN is up! Enjoy.



*You can support the comic by going to https://www.patreon.com/andrewhuerta?ty=h Please support as the funds will help me produce the comic on a more regular basis. Thanks.

Huerta

----------


## JavierOlazabal

Great works, Andrew! keep posting, please!!

----------


## AndrewHuerta

> Great works, Andrew! keep posting, please!!


Gracias, Javier!

Here is the final and official versions of Sovereign #1 pg. 2 and 3





*If you want to see more Sovereign on a regular basis, you can pledge as low as $2 over at the Patreon Sovereign page https://www.patreon.com/andrewhuerta 
and if you can't pledge, please share.

Peace

----------


## AndrewHuerta

Here is the final and official version of Sovereign #1 pg.4 and 5




*If you want to see more Sovereign on a regular basis, you can pledge as low as $2 over at the Patreon Sovereign page https://www.patreon.com/andrewhuerta 
and if you can't pledge, please share.

Peace

----------


## AndrewHuerta

Got a new comic gig. Check it!



More info at http://www.comicbookresources.com/ar...ynamite-series

----------


## AndrewHuerta

IDW's Jinnrise 2 spread from 2015

----------


## AndrewHuerta



----------


## AndrewHuerta

Just want to let everyone know the kickstarter to my new graphic novel Sovereign: The Return vol 1 is now LIVE! Please check it out:

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...=project_tweet



If youre unable to back it, please help spread the word, and thank you for all the support!

Peace

Andrew Huerta

----------

